# Coding?



## dadane

As a programmer I feel silly asking this (Web based multi-platform is not my thing, industrial failsafe is), but the interface will not allow me to use the enter key in a post and every post gets rejected because it is too short (I have to ctrl-c them, wait for it to fail, ctrl-v and then post, and I have to do this every single time). Also the 'bold' and 'italic' buttons don't work but everything else does.

PS. Running Win7, IE 10.0.9, UK keyboard + using correct code page... blah, blah. 

These problems are unique to this forum, I am a member of many others, any ideas...  Edit: just checked by trying to edit this post, and no it still screwed so I'll continue without &h0A or &h0D functional, it is reminiscent of older version SDL issues. Any ideas?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

I suggest that you clear your browser cache (and drop IE ) and see if that solves the problem.
Have you tried logging on WR using a different browser?


----------



## dadane

What different browser did you have in mind? There is no way am I letting Chrome anywhere near one of my personal computers again, once stung twice shy! Incidentally, I made that post last night from home, I've popped back online to try from work using a brand new straight out of the box quad-core HP. Still having the same keyboard problems. Can't comment on the posting issues because I have clicked 'post' yet.


----------



## dadane

Still having to refresh to get around the error.


----------



## dadane

Ha, to prove me wrong, post #4 went through first time. What is interesting is that the edit window worked as it should, and indeed as it always used to, when creating a thread (e.g. post #1 above) but is buggy when replying to an existing thread. I could start another thread just to prove the point , but I won't. Edit: Just discovered that there is no problem if you use the 'Reply To Thread' button, it's only the 'quick reply', 'reply with quote', and 'edit post' functions which seem to be problematic.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

You can try a portable version of Firefox for example. Those kinds of issues occur more frequently with IE


----------



## dadane

This is utter nonsense, whether you like it or not IE is the most common browser on the planet, it is pre-installed on most computers, and you are telling me that this site is this site not compatible with it? Why should I have to clutter up my computer, which I go to extreme lengths to keep clean and fast, with another browser and suffer all the resultant registry conflicts which I will then have to fix up manually? Answer: Just to use this website. Sorry, Paul you are not addressing the question.  There is nothing more I can do, I've used a brand a new OEM installed computer straight out of the box to prove the point, what more do you want, blood? it doesn't work! I've also noticed that the 'Edit post' control works two different ways depending on how busy the server is... clue... Edit: Sorry if that sounds a bit harsh, but I've just spent 40 hours in the last three days writing software and am slightly annoyed that I have to discuss the same subject here, I use this site as an escape from that.


----------



## dadane

Interesting, I used 'Edit post' to try to edit my post but somehow it got put up as a new post and now I am not even allowed to delete the original (i.e. post 7). If that is a problem at my end than I am the Pope! Note... can't be a virus, unless HP OEM computers which have never seen the internet before come pre-installed with viruses (I suppose this is possible but it is unlikely)!


----------



## dadane

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at 
least 10 characters. I get this 8 times out of 10!


----------



## mkellogg

Hi dadane,

Are you not having this problem with other vBulletin-based forums?

I can't tell you how frustrated I am about vBulletin's lack of good support for newer versions of IE!  It is infuriating that vBulletin just doesn't care.  Despite this, I thought that I had found a fix for the problem by telling IE10 to run in "IE8-mode".  Maybe you have altered IE in some way to ignore the suggested IE8-mode?

Mike


----------



## dadane

Thanks Mike, I will look into it. In the meantime I have found a work-around: If I right click any of 'Edit', 'Reply', or 'Reply With Quote' and select Open, I get the main editing screen which works fine. Left clicking them usually, but not always, puts me in the 'Quick Reply' screen and this is the one that has the bugs.

I have not had issues with any other forums, but I am an not as active (in terms of posting) in any other.


----------



## Wordsmyth

mkellogg said:


> _[...]_ I thought that I had found a fix for the problem by telling IE10 to run in "IE8-mode".  Maybe you have altered IE in some way to ignore the suggested IE8-mode?
> 
> Mike


 Mike, I ran into problems with IE9, which I posted in another thread. Does your "IE8-mode" fix apply only to IE10, or should it work with IE9 as well?

Thanks, as always, for all your hard work in keeping the boat afloat.

Ws


----------

